# Poodle Butts are cute!!



## Fluffyspoos

Me: (To boyfriend) Look! Even poodles in the cont. cut can play! ^^
Boyfriend: (To me) Well it's because their joints are so well protected!

I love having a boyfriend that loves poodles as much as I do. <3

Adorable pictures! I don't have any unfortunately D: but I can admire everyone elses!


----------



## Olie

Very nice looking shots & Butts:beauty:


----------



## Marian

Haha! I was just asking a friend yesterday if it was weird that I thought my dog's butt was cute. He has a cute little willie as well.

Does that make a pervert?


----------



## flyingduster




----------



## dbrazzil

vacheron said:


> I love these photos of Pann and Vaus playing in the yard. Just like children without a care in the world......:angel:
> 
> Y'all post your favorite poodle rear end in air photos.......


Very cute pictures. I found a license plate that has poodle butts on it that I plan to purchase.


----------



## Michelle

Sabrina, a standard puppy I raised and trained for a year and a half as a service dog. She graduated last March and went to her new home to help her new owner with his disability.


----------



## jester's mom

OHH, great butt shots...lol. I LOVE it when the poodle does that! Hmmm, I love just about everything about the poodles, come to think of it.  

Those are great pics...looking forward to seeing more cute butt shots..lol. I will have to look through mine and see if I have any.


----------



## Harley_chik

What cute pictures!


----------



## KPoos

They are very cute and they love us to scratch them. Harry will come up and swing his hip into my leg if I offer to scratch his butt.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

This is Holly, about a week before she had her babies. She loves to rub her face all over thew carpet and in her condition, well...judge for yourself. WARNING!!! GRAPHIC!!!!


----------



## Dogsinstyle

Paperboy butt-


----------



## bigpoodleperson

Riley butt!











Cute poodle and boxer butt.


----------



## dbrazzil

What a pair!


----------



## thestars

Got a good one of Bindi's butt today and her tongue is sticking out too!


----------



## dbrazzil

Good one!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

I love this thread! (In a non perverted way..)


----------



## *heather*

here are a few  it's hard to catch that bum in the air on camera... he's SO fast!


----------



## Tea225were

Poodle butts are so adorable! Would love to see more!


----------



## Tea225were

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> This is Holly, about a week before she had her babies. She loves to rub her face all over thew carpet and in her condition, well...judge for yourself. WARNING!!! GRAPHIC!!!!


Too cute! Thanks for sharing ?


----------

